# One thing not discussed about dust collectors



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

When I installed my dust collector, I exited the air from my system to the outside of my shop. I don't know if anyone else does that or not, but if the collector missed any dust, I wanted to get rid of it outside.

One thing I didn't think about is since I live in Michigan, I heat my shop in the winter. Well with a vacuum that sucks several hundred cubic feet of air per minute, it will put all my heat outside real quick.

Just something to think about.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep....and it also brings in the humidity if your in a humid area or the hot air in summer


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Or carbon monoxide (flue gas) if the air inlets are too close to nearby exhaust piping


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

tewitt1949 said:


> When I installed my dust collector, I exited the air from my system to the outside of my shop. I don't know if anyone else does that or not, but if the collector missed any dust, I wanted to get rid of it outside.
> 
> One thing I didn't think about is since I live in Michigan, I heat my shop in the winter. Well with a vacuum that sucks several hundred cubic feet of air per minute, it will put all my heat outside real quick.
> 
> Just something to think about.


You don't mention what kind of DC you have so it's hard to say what could be a solution here but here is what I would do. I have a clearvue system that is going in, I will have a Y that, on good days, will vent to the outside and, on cold or really hot days, will vent through Wynn Environmental filters. That way heated of cooled air stays in the shop and good days with no 'treated' air, the dust goes outside.

That's the best solution I know of and it's been talked about before just not super recently...

Paul


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The thing I don't see mentioned is how much heat a big DC can generate. I guess moving the air that way warms it up quite a bit. I know the discharge air on my DC is quite a bit warmer than the room air it's sucking in. On those summer days when I'm running my small window AC (8K BTU) the DC can easily overcome it's effort to cool the shop.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

mobilepaul said:


> ... and it's been talked about before just not super recently...
> 
> Paul


+1.

it will place the containment area into a "negative pressure" condition. meaning it must pull air into the containment area (house garage, etc.) an equal amount that it is discharging. that air can come in windows, leaks, furnace/hot water vents, under the floor, wherever it can.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

For the fancy-shmancy shops, there are various HVAC heat recovery thingies. Through a series of baffles outgoing air transfers much of its heat to the incoming clean air.


----------



## Cabosawman (Apr 21, 2014)

We all know about that cold up there in Michigan (a Former Michiganner here)


----------

